# Cali



## bizzy323 (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone here from california?


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 3, 2005)

nope british here


----------



## adam420 (Jun 5, 2005)

i'm in Ontario, Canada


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 6, 2005)

Right here.
N. California.


----------



## Unregistered (Jun 12, 2005)

southern california here


----------



## paulo66 (May 28, 2009)

N. Cal here where we have the best weed in america


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2009)

> 06-03-2005, 03:21 PM


.."5" yrs old???


----------



## NorCalHal (May 28, 2009)

NorCal4lif3


----------



## nvthis (May 29, 2009)

Ok, I was wrong before. THIS is the oldest thread ever revived!


----------



## Alistair (May 29, 2009)

I fall for these old threads every time!  I got a moving violations ticket tonight.  I ran a red light.  The cop asked me if I knew that I had run the light.  I told him that I was quite aware that I had run it, and I did it on purpose. He could have given me a speeding ticket too, but I'm such a nice guy. So much for old threads.

By the way, I've moved around so much in my life that I can only truly say that I come from a place called Kalamazoo.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 9, 2009)

damn it's been five long years....can't wait to start growing again..I got all kinds of carrot seeds now....:-D


----------



## Hick (Jul 9, 2009)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> damn it's been five long years....can't wait to start growing again..I got all kinds of carrot seeds now....:-D


..and from your picture, you haven't aged a day .. and I'm not just saying that!.. :rofl:


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 18, 2009)

lol


----------

